# Some pics of my m coupe



## mcoupes52 (May 31, 2007)

Hey everyone Im new here... meaning I dont think I have ever made a post here, but I must have created an account in the past bc I was able to log right in. Anyway my buddy took these pics with his nice a$$ canon something or other ( Im not camera savvy, can you tell? haha) Hope you like em.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow :yikes: very nice :thumbup:


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

amazing pics indeed!


----------



## mcoupes52 (May 31, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## dannydos (Nov 25, 2007)

nice work wheels...


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

Actually he took them with a nikon D80....


very nice pics though! 


wow u got some dish on those wheels!


----------

